# Mögt ihr Industrial?



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Wie der Name schon sagt, mögt ihr die Musikrichtung Industrial?

Sicher handelt es sich hierbei nur um ein Genre mit vielen Untergenres, aber was haltet ihr generell davon?

Für die, die sich darunter nichts vorstellen können, 2 Beispiele:

Eisenfunk - Pong - YouTube

Nachtmahr - Tanzdiktator - YouTube



noch für die BPM-Freaks etwas 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxqL4RIkVek


----------



## Sesfontain (22. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

ich mags nicht wirklich, ist mir zu sehr am rande des guten geschmacks


----------



## Sasori (22. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Gibt besseres, steh nicht so auf Earrape.

Gibt zwar ein zwei gute, das wars auch schon, meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls.


----------



## non_believer (22. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Definitiv!!! 

Aber Eisenfunk und Nachtmahr sind kein Industrial...eher Cyberpuschelgedöns 

Wenn, dann bitte monokrom oder Haus Arafna


----------



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



non_believer schrieb:


> Definitiv!!!
> 
> Aber Eisenfunk und Nachtmahr sind kein Industrial...eher Cyberpuschelgedöns
> 
> Wenn, dann bitte monokrom oder Haus Arafna



naja das ist halt der "Mainstreamindustrial"


----------



## non_believer (29. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> naja das ist halt der "Mainstreamindustrial"


 
Das has du nett ausgedrückt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Hm, mein Fall ist es nicht zumindest was man auf den beiden Seiten hören konnte. Da schlägt mein Alter wohl durch, und als Hifi Fan ist das Material unbrauchbar


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Sagt mir im Prinzip zu, vor allem der verlinkte Song "Pong".


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Ganz sicher nicht meine Fall


----------



## Blutengel (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

XotoX - Industrial Madness - YouTube
Darkcore/Industrial Mix - YouTube
Menschendefekt - Dekadenz - YouTube

Ich beantworte also mit ja (X)


----------



## KillerCroc (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

[X] Ja

... gibt schon ein paar gute Lieder


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Dezember 2011)

[X] ja 

Feindflug z.B.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

zB so was wie Nachtmahr ist mir vor allem für zu Hause zu "billig", zu eintönig im Sinne von "immer das gleiche", ebenso wie Aesthetic Perfection usw. - immer nur wumms-bass-wumms-bass-wumms-bass untrerlegt mit "bla schrei bla schreischrei bla" und einer "düdel-düdel-düppdüpp-düüüü"-Melodie im Refrain. So was ist melodisch Bands wie Hocico oder Suicide Commando usw. um Welten unterlegen, dafür haut es halt mitten auf die  - im Club kommt das ganz gut, aber zu Hause find ich es stinklangweilig. Wenn monoton, dann muss die Monotonität sich langsam steigern und der Track durch seine speziellen Sounds einen Charakter bekommen oder gar nur durch die Sounds, die für sich genommen nur verzerrte Percussionsounds sind, eine Melodie erzeugen - Beispiele weiter unten.

Aber generell höre ich viel von dem, was auf den entsprechenden Parties unter dem Oberbegriff "Industrial" GENANNT wird - gut dass wir keine extremem Besserwisser haben, die stur ankommen und das Wort in Frage stellen, nur weil Industrial nur dann so heißen "darf", wenn es um den ursprünglich Industrial geht, also eher so was wie Einstürzende Neubauten oder in der moderneren Variante auch Nine Inch Nails heißen...  Ich selber ziehe eh keine allzu krassen Grenzen, zB weiß ich nicht, ob man auch so was wie Hocico oder Suicide Commando als Unterart von Industrial sieht oder ein anderes Genare...  meinetwegen kann man das auch alles unter dem Begrif EBM zusammenfassen - is mir an sich egal - ich weiß aber, was die Leute dann meinen   Und so oder so sind viele Sachen derart gestaltet, dass man sie genausogut auf einer "normalen" Technoparty laufen lassen könnte.

Meine Favorites (von hart nach soft  ) :

eher monoton, technoid zB Terrorfakt Terrorfakt - Welcome to hell - YouTube und Terrorfakt - The Fine Art Of Killing Yourself - YouTube  so was mein ich eben mit "Melodie durch Sounds erzeugen" - ebenso wie hier Chainreactor- Locked In - YouTube  das ist einfach stark, wie sich der Track langsam steigert und in sich eine Melodie entwickelt, die man mit keinem Notenblat der Welt einfangen könnte  

ähnlich wie ein Klassiker des Industrial-Noizzzze-monoton-hardcore-core-core-dark-electro-EMB  ist natürlich Xotox - Mechanische Unruhe. Da hört man im Club natürlich nochmal ganz andere Sachen und Effekte raus als zu Hause am PC... XOTOX - Mechanische Unruhe (original version) - YouTube   obwohl, nee: ein ECHTER Klassiker ist eher Even Stars von Imminent Starvation - das Teil ist aus den 90ern, für die Art von Musik ist das alt  Imminent Starvation - Even Stars vs. Shinya Tsukamoto's Tetsuo The Iron Man [1988] - YouTube

oder auch die Band Fabrik C macht so was. Die machen teils auch ungewöhnlichere "ruhige", progressvie Techno-Artige Dinge machen wie zB Leidensweg: Fabrik C - Leidensweg - YouTube
Die Braut-Dividieren Ist Erobern (full HD) - YouTube

Auch immer gern gehört: SHNARPH Shnarph! - Ausgebrannt - YouTube

SAM fand ich früher auch cool, inzwischen ist mir das zu sehr billiges WUMM WUMM mit "düdeldüdeldööö"-Sounds geworden, aber das hier find ich zB gut SAM - Training (Reaper Remix) - YouTube


Wenn mit "Gesang", dann hör ich lieber echten Gesang wie bei VNN Nation oder Silitary Experiments oder auch SITD, und bei "hartem" Electro geh ich dann eher in Richtung Hellectro und somit recht, zB Hocico Hocico - Altered States - YouTube  aber auch "Die Braut", absoluter Geheimtipp mit teils Goa/Trance-artigen Elementen Die Braut-Dividieren Ist Erobern (full HD) - YouTube   natürlich auch einer der Weggründer für die GESAMTE härtere, elektronische Musik ist Suicide Commando mit seinem Klassiker "See you in Hell" Suicide Commando-See You In Hell - YouTube  ohne den Track gäb es vieles von den "bösen" Darkeclectro-Sachen heute gar nicht, und Soundmäßig kommt der Track auch heute noch absolut genial im Club, obwohl er von 1995 (!) ist. Und hier sein bester Track seit langem "God is in the rain", der ein bisschen an gute Wumpscut-Zeiten erinnert Suicide commando - God is in the rain. - YouTube   Apropos Wumpcsut: wumpscut - ich will dich - YouTube  könnte manch einer als eine Art Techno-Rammstein bezeichnen   Der Song ist jetzt auch schon über 10 Jahre alt... ^^   


Zum Schluss noch was *selbstgemachtes* : www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/VanEsco-WorldInConflict.mp3  is natürlich nicht so gut wie professionelle Produktionen von CD, aber vlt gefällt es ja einem hier ^^ 











Terrofact


----------



## pibels94 (7. Dezember 2011)

das ist mal ein Beitrag  viele nette Tracks dabei 

Hab hier auch noch einen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrypzoxuiV0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thallassa (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Naja, den Cyberblablaindustrial mag ich nicht so gern, dafür aber die Richtung generell schon, v.A. Nin Kuji (wobei das eher Noise ist), This Morn' Omina, Combichrist, um mal mainstream zu bleiben, God Module... Joah, schon


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Ich lausche lieber lieblicheren Klängen. 

Also [X] Nein


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

This Morn Omina ist auch gut - allgemein hat u.a. das Label "Ant Zen" vieles an ich sag mal ganz platt "intelligentem Industrial" viel zu bieten 


Ich bin ja schon ein alter Sack  mir fallen da auch eine Menge Techno-Sachen Anfang/Mitte der 90er ein, die man auch problemlos in einem aktuellen "Industrial"-Club spielen könnte (der DJ meiner Stammdisco macht das teolweise sogar, weil der schon über 40 ist und das Zeug kennt). Nur als Beispiel (ich will ja hier keinen Techno-Thread draus machen ... ) wäre zB Scan X - Earthquake 

Scan X "Earthquake" (live 95) - YouTube

In dem Video hat er in der tat alles live arrangiert - also, die Melodien und Beats sind natürlich in seinen Synthesizern vorher eingespeichert (Laptops/PCs, die selber als Synthie agieren, gab es damals live noch nicht) aber wann dann welche Töne /Sequenzen ertönen, die Filter- und Mischpulteinstellungen für den Sound usw., das macht er live - ich war mal bei einem Auftritt von dem auf einem Rave, der ging da echt absolut genial genau auf das Publikum ein und hat viele Tracks eben nicht einfach 1:1 wie von CD vorgetragen. Ich hab nie was genialeres in Sachen "Abtanzen" erlebt als bei diesem Auftritt, weil er GENAU im richtigen Moment plötzlich nen Break einstreute und ebenso genau passend wieder den Beat treiben ließ usw.... das ist bei allem Verständnis für die Leute von "handgemachter" Musik IMHO - mal VÖLLIG davon abgesehen, ob die Art der Musik einem gefällt oder nicht - sogar künstlerischer als wenn einer ein 500 mal einstudiertes Gitarrensolo spielt... beides verdient IMO den gleichen Respekt, und in allen Genres gibt es echte Künstler ebenso wie Blender


----------



## leorphee (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

ja, aber mehr die Klassiker. Front 242, Nizter Ebb, etc.
komme ja ursprünglich aus dem Genre...


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

[x] - Rx - Stage 2 - YouTube

endgenial 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQwSRlta020


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Definitiv
Tendiere persönlich in eine etwas... BPM-intensievere Richtung aber ja "lässt sich hören"


----------



## pibels94 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



Psykko0 schrieb:


> Definitiv
> Tendiere persönlich in eine etwas... BPM-intensievere Richtung aber ja "lässt sich hören"


 
also eher Hardstyle oder Drum'n'Bass?


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Hört sich an wie Störgeräusche mit Beat... gefällt mir nicht :/


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Industrial, was issen des?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Industrial, was issen des?



Das müsste jemand mit Klangstabil-Logo an sich wissen ^^ 

Fest definiert isses nicht, das ist halt in der "dunklen Szene" ein Oberbegriff für idR härtere, technoide und monotonere Musik mit düsterem Einschlag. Allerdings gibt es da so viele Facetten, dass man es nicht genau eingrenzen kann. Auf "Industrial"-Parties laufen halt Sachen, die eher an härtere Dancefloorversionen von Synth-Pop erinnern über harte Trance-Tracks mit "Höllenstimme" und auch sehr monotonem Techno bis hin zu reinem "Krach", der seine Melodie durch Soundeffekte entwickelt - grob gesagt ist da halt in allen Tracks vor allem vom Beat her irgendwas mir drin, was an eine laute Fabrik erinnert, daher halt auch Industrial.

Und dann gibt es halt noch den "alten" Industrial, US-Industrial a la Nine Inch Nails, was wieder mehr mit Rock zu tun hat und nicht so technoid ist, aber trotzdem beeinflusst von eher kalten und maschinellen Klängen. Wer nur diese Art von Industrial mag, meckert auch gern rum und beschwert sich "elitär" darüber, dass die ganzen technoiden "Industrial"-Sachen gar nix mit Industrial zu tun hätten und die ganzen jüngeren Industrial-Fans keinen blassen Schimmer hätten...


----------



## NotAnExit (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Ja, Industrial ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Ich höre ab und zu Industrial-Metal/Rock (Ministry, NIN). Ich verbinde mit Industrial kalte, sterile, düstere Musik, allerdings nicht im negativen Sinne. 

Urväter sind für mich u.a. Godflesh und Die Krupps. Godflesh sind pure Kälte in Musik gefasst. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jk4co0DDN5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WwUdQLqRKak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Das einzige, was mich manchmal nervt sind so "Besserwisser", die dann mit ihrem Genrewissen um sich werfen WEIL sie nichts anderes als bestimmte Bands/Songs für ein Genre zulassen und sich dann bei dem, was in den Clubs mit "Industrial" bezeichnet wird, aufregen, weil Industrial mit technoartigen Sounds angeblich nix zu tun hätte - so als ob ein Genre sich nicht weiterentwickeln könnte  zB Die Krupps machen auch nicht mehr die gleiche Mucke wie 1990, und wenn man bei dem Track "metal music machine" die EGitarre weglässt, isses plötzlich EBM - wenn man die Drums eindeutig elektronisch macht und die Egitarre mit nem Synhtie ersetzt, isses wiederum plötzlich "moderner" Club-Industrial... ich selber kümmer mich wenig um diese Genreschubladen, und wenn mir einer erzählt, worauf er steht, merk ich nach ein paar Minuten so oder so, was er meint 

zB hier "Der Amboss" von den Krupps, ein CLubhit des letzten Jahrs. Das läuft dann auch unter "Industrial". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4azCr3WSrEA

Wenn der gleiche Track von zB Faderhead (siehe Video unten) käme, dessen Tracks sich durchaus oft nicht komplett anders anhören, würden manch Elite-Gothics wieder heulen "das ist doch kein Industrial!!!"  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLptcBLy6Qw


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das müsste jemand mit Klangstabil-Logo an sich wissen ^^



Bin doch nur am Trollen. 

ICh kenns kanns gut.  Bis 2007 war ich regelmäßig aufem Maschinenfest/Krefeld. Danach nich mehr so, weil sich die Interessen/Freunde bissel verlagert haben und ich die ganzen Druffies nicht mehr sehen konnte. Heute hör ich nicht mehr viel in die Richtung. Klangstabil hat meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr viel mit Industrail/Noise zu tun. Da is ja eher pop!


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Also mit sowas wie Xotox kann ich leider gar nichts anfangen. Das ist für mich wirklich nur "Störgeräusche mit Beats". 

Ich zähl einfach mal ein paar Bands auf, die ich sehr gern höre 
Agonoize
:SIDT:
Eisenfunk
Eisbrecher / Megaherz
Rammstein
Cephalgy
Feindflug
Funker Vogt
Heimataerde
Nachtmahr
Schwarzer Engel
Steinkind
VNV Nation
Welle:Erdball
:Wumpscut: (aber auch nur sehr selten)

Einige gehören nicht direkt da mit rein


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Einige gehören nicht direkt da mit rein



Eigentlich alle ;o)


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Dann halt EBM


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Dann halt EBM


 
auch da würden Dir viele oldschool-EBMer den Hals für umdrehen 


Vieles kann und soll man einfach nicht einordnen - ansonsten hat man am Ende so viele Genres, dass man auch gleich nur den Bandnamen nennen kann...  das war auch schon frühr so in Techno-Zeiten, da gab es auch immer "Streit", ob das nun progressive, Trance, Goa, Tribal, Detroit, House usw. ist... 

zB VNV Nation ist wohl am ehesten "Futurepop" => Synthpop mit EBM-Elementen, oft auch mit viel Tranceelementen. Riesenuntrschied zu klassischem EBM: viel melodiöser und Gesang (EBM = Shouter).  Welle:Erdball zB ist an sich eher "8bit". Rammstein ist Rock/Metal mit manchmal auch elektronischen SOunds mit drin usw.


----------



## pibels94 (5. Januar 2012)

Mich überrascht die rege Teilnahme am Thema 

SIDT hab ich wegen Snuff Machinery kennen gelernt, lief bei "Lord of the Weed" 

Was ich noch nennenswert im Bereich EBM finde, sind Gruppen wie

-Phosgore
-x RX

Und sicherlich auch Centhron


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Centhron ist mir schon wieder zu "Geräuschlastig"  Ich brauch bei Liedern einge gewisse Grundmelodie. Daher mag ich auch kein Black Metal ^^


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Also Centhron find ich echt ziemlich mies, wobei mich da nicht so sehr die Musik stört, die zwar recht "billig" und kirmestechno-artig ist, sondern die furchtbare Art und Weise, wie da eine verzerrte Stimme eingesetzt wird - ich kenne keine "Hellectro"-Band, die das schlechter macht... das hört sich bei denen an, als ob ein 15jähriger Hitler imitieren will und dabei auf dem Klo mit Verstopfung sitzt... zb hier ab 0:42min - dabei ist die Refrain-Musik (ab 1:06) an sich gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

In meiner Jugend  ham wir sowas gehört:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7q50Z9dtytw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pGzrL8J0t-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w86EdQvNsfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_ihZyZo71A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfpo3P7fhLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Ich hör da nur Störgeräusche  Das ist für mich persönlich keine Musik. Sowas könnte ich selbst mit MusikMaker nachbauen


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

War ja auch in meiner Jugend  Heute bin ich da um einiges weiter...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich hör da nur Störgeräusche  Das ist für mich persönlich keine Musik. Sowas könnte ich selbst mit MusikMaker nachbauen


 
Das glaub ich nicht (außer Du machst schon länger elektronische Musik und weißt wirklich, wie Du so was hinkriegen kannst), denn die Kunst bei diesem "noise" ist eben, dass man durch "Krach" einen Geräuschteppich erschafft, der irgendwie dann doch einen Charakter und ggf sogar eine Melodie entwickelt - und das dafür nötige Soundediting mit der Auswahl und Abmischung der Klänge und Sounds, die teils nur durch GANZ bestimmte aneinanderreihung von Effekten oder auch absichtlicher Übersteuerung entstehen, ist EXTREM aufwendig und kompliziert zu erlernen. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schwer das ist, eine harte verzerrte Drum reinzupfeffern, ohne dass dann wieder andere Dinge untergehen, oder auch zB eine Stimme KLAR über das ganze drüberzulegen. Und ganz nebenbei: dass sich das sowohl im Club als auch im Auto als auch zu Hause an 20€-PC-Boxen und 1000€-Hifi-Anlage in etwa gleichartig anhört. Mal eben mit Magix ein paar Sound aneinderreihen und Effekte drüberlegen kannst Du da vergessen 

Gefallen muss das einem natürlich trotzdem nicht, vieles davon emfinde ich auch nur als störenden Krach. Aber es ist eben viel aufwendiger, als manche glauben. Ich ziehe bei manchen Bands auch meinen Hut davor, wie die es schaffen, in scheinbaren Krach dann doch Struktur reinzubringen UND einen Charakter, so dass man (wenn man sich ein bisschen damit beschäftigt) die Band sofort wiedererkennt, wenn man was neues von denen hört, obwohl es ja nur "Krach" ist  

zB so was

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueCpnxzEZJ0


ps: bei youtube geht allerdings gern auch mal was wichtiges der Klangnuancen verloren, so dass es sich noch viel "dreckiger" anhört


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Auch überhaupt nicht mein Ding diese Musik. Aber jeden so wie er will.


----------



## pibels94 (9. Januar 2012)

Centhron hab ich wegen Eisenfunk erwähnt, der Centhron Remix von Pentafunk ist echt nice 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQJNmv_Og-M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Ich finde das Intro vom Pentafunk Album recht amüsant. Ist das nicht die "Internationale" oder wie die heißt? Das ist doch das Lied, welches immer vor "Wetten dass...?" lief?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Als ich "damals" zum ersten mal in einem Gothic-Club war, galt übrigens das hier als das Sinnbild von erfolgreichem cluborientierten EBM/Industrial: Das Ich - Destillat im VNV-Nation Remix 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wExOx38IEsY

Das ist jetzt auch schon 14-15 Jahre alt und kommt trotzdem heute noch einfach hammergut im Club, also auch vom Sound her - ich finde das sogar besser als die oft "überproduzierten" neueren Sachen.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Den Remix finde ich auch immer noch super


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Ich hasse es. Sinnbild für langweilige abend im Gothicclub. Heute sehe ich die Zeit als verschwendet an. Wurde immer der gleiche Mist rundergenudelt. Die Lieder mögen ja gut sein, aber nicht auf Heavy Rotation!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Also mit dem neuesten "Indutrial"-Geholze kann ich nicht allzu viel anfangen. Das ist für mich zu viel (Aggro)Techno und der Anspruch, was Klangvielfalt und Einfallsreichtum betrifft, ist meiner Meinung nach ganz schön gesunken. Sicher kann man immer über Musik streiten, aber viele, die die musikalische Entwicklung dieser Szene schon länger verfolgen sind der Meinung, dass die Dark Electro /EBM /Darkwave/ Industrial-Szene einfach zu sehr richtung Mainstream abgedriftet ist - Faderhead ist da ein tolles Beispiel. Ich find den einfach zum 

Wenn es um die Frage geht, was nun wirklich Industrial ist, dann gehen wie schon erwähnt die Meinungen sehr weit auseinander. Soll ja jeder das hören, was ihm gefällt. Ich mag da eher sowas in der Richtung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDzfMXHXO24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sT4g-hELiI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMsuL9ua0n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UyXi-ObqX8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SLNQPPvncek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvZqWq0ZNjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYUpRfgl_ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uskp_rw4lhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lI_pOX9RDYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Faderhead ist ja auch kein INdustrial/EBM - es ist nur so, dass so was (neben vielem anderem Kram, der auch kein Industrial/EBM ist) bei Parties läuft, die unter dem OBERBEGRIFF "Industrial" laufen - es gibt halt so viele Stile und Stilmixe, dass man da gar nicht alle auf einem Flyer unterbringen könnte  da, wo ich oft hingehe, wird alles mögliche zwischen Oldschool-EBM (Frotn 242, Nizzer Ebb usw) , "echtem" Industrial und über Dinge wie Suicide Commando, Hellectro, Aggrotech, Noizzzzzze gespielt und dazwischen dann auch wieder eher poppige Sachen wie VNV Nation, SITD, Solitary Experiment oder And One. Im Grunde spielen die da alles, was an eletronischer Musik in der "schwarzen Szene" in ist oder mal in war, und dann halt immer so 3-4 Tracks aus einem ähnlichen Untergenre am Stück.

Man kann es halt auch nicht allen recht machen, denn die allermeisten wollen auch nicht den ganzen abend NUR ein bestimmtes Genere hören. zB ne Party, wo dann NUR oldschool-EBM lief, würde zwar 3-4 Hardcore-EBM-Fans entzücken - aber damit kriegt man nicht mal eine Eckkneipe voll...  


btw: in "meinem" Club gibt es dann im Keller auch noch einen Bereich für Wave, Gothic-Rock, Punk, Batcave usw. - da kann man dann auch mal hin, wenn wieder mal nur Bumms-Schrei-Techno wie Aesthetic Perversion oder so was läuft...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Faderhead ist ja auch kein INdustrial/EBM - es ist nur so, dass so was (neben vielem anderem Kram, der auch kein Industrial/EBM ist) bei Parties läuft, die unter dem OBERBEGRIFF "Industrial" laufen - es gibt halt so viele Stile und Stilmixe, dass man da gar nicht alle auf einem Flyer unterbringen könnte  da, wo ich oft hingehe, wird alles mögliche zwischen Oldschool-EBM (Frotn 242, Nizzer Ebb usw) , "echtem" Industrial und über Dinge wie Suicide Commando, Hellectro, Aggrotech, Noizzzzzze gespielt und dazwischen dann auch wieder eher poppige Sachen wie VNV Nation, SITD, Solitary Experiment oder And One. Im Grunde spielen die da alles, was an eletronischer Musik in der "schwarzen Szene" in ist oder mal in war, und dann halt immer so 3-4 Tracks aus einem ähnlichen Untergenre am Stück.
> 
> Man kann es halt auch nicht allen recht machen, denn die allermeisten wollen auch nicht den ganzen abend NUR ein bestimmtes Genere hören. zB ne Party, wo dann NUR oldschool-EBM lief, würde zwar 3-4 Hardcore-EBM-Fans entzücken - aber damit kriegt man nicht mal eine Eckkneipe voll...
> 
> ...


 
Seit vielen Jahren interessiere ich mich für elektronische Musik, überwiegend halt für diese Richtung. Dabei ist bis jetzt auch ein recht großes Spektrum zusammengekommen. Mir war dabei die Stilbezeichnung eigentlich immer ziemlich rille. Allerdings stört mich, dass sowas als Industrial bezeichnet wird und dabei, außer die schwarzen Klamotten vielleicht, nicht im entferntesten Sinne was damit zu tun hat. Da fehlt nur noch "feat. Lady Gaga". In meinen Augen ist das der gleiche _*hust*_ kommerzielle Mist wie auf der neuesten Bravo Hits CD. Leute, die mit der "Szene" gerade erst warm werden, bekommen halt dann den Eindruck, dass das eigentlicher Industrial ist.

Ansonsten begrüße ich es auch, wenn in den Clubs neu und alt vermischt wird, solange es noch einen gewissen Anspruch hat. Mir gefallen hier und da auch ein paar von den jüngeren Sachen, solange sie das "gewisse Etwas" haben. Vom alten Zeug ist ja schließlich auch nicht alles Gold, was glänzt. Schade ist halt nur, dass man in den letzten Jahren sehr gut beobachten kann, wie die Bands, die sich wirklich Mühe mit den Arrangements und Klangspektren/ Texten geben, oftmals gerade deswegen tausende an € verballern, nur noch ein Schattendasein fristen, während die mit einem Micro Korg und 'nem Laptop zusammengefrickelten Holzhack-Sachen hochgejubelt werden und in den Vordergrund gehypt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Ich bin ca seit (auch wenn Du mich dafür schlägst ) "Bitterkeit" von L'ame Immortelle dabei, was ich immer noch als ein absolut geniales "dunkles" Electrostück empfinde. Das ist natürlich kein "Industrial", das hat mir damals auch niemand so verkauft. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte "das ist halt so Gothic-Düsterkram mit EBM-Elementen drin..." . Ich kannte davor halt rein GAR nix "Dunkles", aber da ich damals gerne Techno hörte und gleichzeitig auch ein absoluter Depeche Mode-Fan war, traf diese Art von Musik genau meinen Geschmack. Ich kannte ansonsten an HALBwegs mit der dunklen Szene verwandten Bands nur Wolfsheim und Rammstein   und halt von GANz früher Front 242

Die Frage bei der aktuellen Entwicklung ist aber auch, ob die "billige" Mucke _wirklich_ besser ankommt, also erfolgreicher ist, oder ob sie halt im Club gut ankommt, aber ansonsten kaum auf Interesse stößt außer auf das, was durch das Marketing fast unvermeidbar ist  viele "ernsthafte" Sachen kannst Du ja auch wiederum unmöglich in einem Club spielen, außer Du findest es als DJ okay, wenn nur 3-4 "Musikkenner" dann dazu auf die Tanzfläche geht. REINE echte Industrial-Clubs dürften hier in D sicher nach 2 Monaten dicht machen, weil kaum einer hingehen würde. 

Als, mit Clubs mein ich jetzt natürlich auch nennenswert große Clubs - ne Eckkneipe mit einer 3x3m-Tanzfläche könnte sich natürlich auch mit einer Spezialisierung auf ein Subgenre etablieren, wenn es in der Region genug Zielgruppe gibt. Aber selbst das ist schwer, hier in Köln zB gab es mal eine von EBM-Fans selber organisierte monatliche Party in einem Keller-Club mit Platz für ca. 100 Leute, auf der nur monotonerer Darkelectro, EBM und was das Kommerzielle angeht maximal mal Combichrist gespielt wurde. Da waren trotz Flyer-Verteilen bei anderen Parties, die immer gut gefüllt waren, dann maximal 10 Leute + die Betreiber, und nach nem halben Jahr war Schluss. Eintritt war 5€, 0,3Flasche Kölsch 2€ - an den Preisen lag es sicher nicht. 

Eine andere Party war immer super besucht und hatte zwei Areale, einen Electro und einen etwas kleineren mit Rock+Mittelalter in einem Bungalow 50m entfernt. Dann musste der zweite Bereich dichtmachen (blöde Nachbarn...), die Macher versuchten dann, beides zu mischen - das ging in die Hose, denn ca 1/4 der Besucher hörten gerne alles und gingen früher mal zu Area1, mal zu Area2 (so auch meine "Clique" ), aber 1/4 hassten alles elektronische, 2/4 kriegten bei allem mit Gitarre oder Flöte zuviel... Folge: zuerst standen halt immer mind 1/4 der Leute draußen rum, bis wieder "deren" Musik kam, aber auf Dauer kam dann nur noch das eine Viertel, das beides mag - und das war einfach zu wenig... Als einmal schon um 3h dann die Lichter angemacht wurden, weil kaum mehr einer da war, starb die Party endgültig... Zusätzlich machte der DJ den Fehler, immer die "alten Kamellen" zu spielen, die 2-3 Jahre vorher absolute Clubknaller waren, in der Hoffnung, dass dann doch wieder jemand tanzen geht... aber wer geht schon auf einer 12x6m-Tanzfläche tanzen, wenn da 15 Leute verschämt an der Seite rumstehen?


----------



## pibels94 (11. Januar 2012)

Da ich hier ja scheinbar von Experten umgeben bin, möchte ich eine Frage an euch stellen:

Und zwar möchte ich mal selber Tracks machen, aber ich weiß nicht wie die Drums bei Industrial heißen 

Erst kommt ja immer der Bass, und dann *Tzz* 

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Drums sind Drums. Halt nur verzerrt. Ich hab früher selbst ma son Zeugs gemacht. Optimal einfach: von Queen die Anfangsdrumsequenz von "We will rock you" *dumm dumm dsch, dumm dumm dsch*  raussampeln und dann bissel mit dem Verzerrer des Soundprogs deiner Wahl rumspielen. Das ganze bissel schneller machen oder evtl. rückwärts und schon hast du ne mächtig geile Drumsequenz, die du immer wieder loopen kannst um ne gute Grundstruktur zu schaffen. 

Ohne Witze, we will rock you gibt den optimalen Industriesound. Vorrausgesetzt, die Verzerrung stimmt. Du hast Bassdrum und Hi-hat. Mehr brauchste dazu nicht.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich bin ca seit (auch wenn Du mich dafür schlägst ) "Bitterkeit" von L'ame Immortelle dabei, was ich immer noch als ein absolut geniales "dunkles" Electrostück empfinde. Das ist natürlich kein "Industrial", das hat mir damals auch niemand so verkauft. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte "das ist halt so Gothic-Düsterkram mit EBM-Elementen drin..." . Ich kannte davor halt rein GAR nix "Dunkles", aber da ich damals gerne Techno hörte und gleichzeitig auch ein absoluter Depeche Mode-Fan war, traf diese Art von Musik genau meinen Geschmack. Ich kannte ansonsten an HALBwegs mit der dunklen Szene verwandten Bands nur Wolfsheim und Rammstein   und halt von GANz früher Front 242
> 
> Die Frage bei der aktuellen Entwicklung ist aber auch, ob die "billige" Mucke _wirklich_ besser ankommt, also erfolgreicher ist, oder ob sie halt im Club gut ankommt, aber ansonsten kaum auf Interesse stößt außer auf das, was durch das Marketing fast unvermeidbar ist  viele "ernsthafte" Sachen kannst Du ja auch wiederum unmöglich in einem Club spielen, außer Du findest es als DJ okay, wenn nur 3-4 "Musikkenner" dann dazu auf die Tanzfläche geht. REINE echte Industrial-Clubs dürften hier in D sicher nach 2 Monaten dicht machen, weil kaum einer hingehen würde.
> 
> ...



Nö, ich werde dich nicht schlagen, keine Angst!   "Figure in the Mirror" und "Winter of my Soul" fand ich von denen auch  nicht schlecht... Was du da sagst würde ich zu 100% unterschreiben, denn  im Endeffekt entscheiden ja die Hörer selbst, ob sie mit dem zufrieden  sind, was sie geboten bekommen oder nicht. In den Clubs muss natürlich  tanzbare Mucke laufen, ganz klar.

Ich verkaufe u.a. auch Musik und da spielen wir im Verkauf selbst  ausgesuchte Sachen. Da finde ich allerdings sehr interessant, dass fast  jedes mal, wenn da ein "gewisser Mitarbeiter" ein paar Sachen wie  Sisters of Mercy, Project Pitchfork, VNV Nation oder In Strict  Confidence einlegt, auch mal einer nachfragt oder sogar die Scheibe  kauft, während bei kommerziellen Sachen kaum einer aufhorcht - warum  auch, man kennt es ja.

Also denke ich mir doch, dass das Interesse bei vielen da ist, auch mal  was neues/ anderes kennenzulernen. Selbst innerhalb der jeweiligen  Genres, egal was es betrifft. Und da bin ich der Meinung, dass da sehr  oft Wert auf alles andere als auf Kreativität, Tiefgang und Anspruch  oder Innovation gelegt wird, wenn es darum geht, Musik zu bewerben oder  den Hörern nahezubringen. Das gewohnte verkauft sich halt besser.

Natürlich wird es da mehr als genug Leute geben, die bei meinen  Lieblingsbands am liebsten Ohrenkrebs kriegen würden. Musik ist halt  immer subjektiv.




pibels94 schrieb:


> Da ich hier ja scheinbar von Experten umgeben bin, möchte ich eine Frage an euch stellen:
> 
> Und zwar möchte ich mal selber Tracks machen, aber ich weiß nicht wie die Drums bei Industrial heißen
> 
> ...



Meinst du solche Drums?

Ich wünschte, ich könnte dir da weiterhelfen, aber mir hat sich seit eh und je nicht die Möglichkeit/ das finanzielle Polster geboten, um selber Musik machen zu können, geschweige denn sich da reinzufinden. Allerdings wenn du was in die Richtung machen willst, dann könntest du dir mal die Synthesizer von Access Virus oder Roland anschauen. Dazu wird man aber auch entsprechendes zusätzliches Equipment brauchen, um passende Effekte/ Verzerrungen herauszubekommen...


----------



## pibels94 (11. Januar 2012)

Wollte es erstmal nur am PC machen, da gibt es Millionen von Drum Presets...

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> Wollte es erstmal nur am PC machen


 
Kannst ja mal Renoise ausprobieren, vielleicht kommt ja was bei rum!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

@Pibels94: ich wie jetzt nicht, wie gut Du dich schon auskennst und ob Du jetzt eine ABSOLUTE Detailfrage stellst oder eher Anfängerwissen, aber wenn letztres: in jedem Falle sind die Drums mit nem Effekt aufgeputscht, da liegt irgendeine ARt von Distorsion drüber, und auch mit KOmpressor und Limiter muss man da arbeiten, demit die Drum nicht den Rest "überwabert". VERMUTLICH liegt zB bei dem youtubevideo von Hocico hier einfach nur eine Drumsample einer Roland 909 (quasi Standard seit es Techno gibt) zugrunde.

Hier mal ein (übertriebenes) Beispiel von mir, da ich auch nur mal fix in ein paar Sekunden erstellt habe - am Anfang hörst Du das normale Drumsample, danach kommt das gleiche Sample mit einem Hall + Deistorsioneffekt, und kurz vor Schluss hab ich nur einen EQ-Regler raufgdreht, so dass dieses Hintergrund-"Klirren" dazukommt - so kann man beinah schon eine Melodie erstellen mit nur EINEM Soundsample    Man nimmt bei Musik ja nicht eine "fertige" Drum und platziert die einfach mit Song, zumindest wenn man ein BISSCHEN auf sich hält  http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/Drums.mp3

Profis benutzen da gern einen bestimmten Drumcomputer-Plugin, aber ich komm grad nicht drauf... oder war es einfach nur Reason? ^^ *edit* ich glaub es war Battery, kostet dann mal eben 180€ http://www.native-instruments.com/#/de/products/producer/battery-3/ was für Profis Peanuts sind, aber als Hobby schon ne Hausmarke, bei der man sich überlegt "brauch ich das WIRKLICH? "


----------



## pibels94 (11. Januar 2012)

Tausend Dank, das hilft mir weiter  

Bei vielen Songs die ich im Moment höre (hauptsächlich x RX und Phosgore) hört man halt immer dieses boom tzzz boom tzzz, das gefällt mir als Gerüst schonmal gut 

Roland 808 werd ich dann gleich mal im Programm suchen


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Roland 606, 707, 808, 909... einfach mal durchgehen. Und dann mal mit den Längen der Sounds auch spielen. Das "Tssch" pro 2 Beats ist halt eine Snaredrum, meist auch sehr verzerrt und höhenorientiert. 

Ich vermute, Du meinst den Beat so ähnlich wie hier (kurzer Ausschnitt von mir) http//www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/PLTest.mp3 nur "dominanter" ? So "perfekt" wie bei Phosgore wirst Du es natürlich zu Hause nicht hinkriegen, das ist schon (aus clubtauglicher Sicht) verdammt gut abgemischt und sicher auch über Beziehungen zu "Szenestars" in einem fetten Tonstudio fertiggestellt worden. 


@h101: das gleiche auch als Blutengelversion mit deutschem th-Englisch   => http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/GE-PromisedLand.mp3


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> @h101: das gleiche auch als Blutengelversion mit deutschem th-Englisch   => http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/GE-PromisedLand.mp3



Hey, wenn du nicht Blutengel geschrieben hättest, dann wäre mein Tip auf Diary of Dreams gefallen.

Gefällt mir!


----------



## pibels94 (12. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Roland 606, 707, 808, 909... einfach mal durchgehen. Und dann mal mit den Längen der Sounds auch spielen. Das "Tssch" pro 2 Beats ist halt eine Snaredrum, meist auch sehr verzerrt und höhenorientiert.
> 
> Ich vermute, Du meinst den Beat so ähnlich wie hier (kurzer Ausschnitt von mir) http//www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/PLTest.mp3 nur "dominanter" ? So "perfekt" wie bei Phosgore wirst Du es natürlich zu Hause nicht hinkriegen, das ist schon (aus clubtauglicher Sicht) verdammt gut abgemischt und sicher auch über Beziehungen zu "Szenestars" in einem fetten Tonstudio fertiggestellt worden.
> 
> @h101: das gleiche auch als Blutengelversion mit deutschem th-Englisch   => http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/GE-PromisedLand.mp3



Genau das ist es! Finde es als Grundlage einfach perfekt, da der Beat hervorragend zum Tanzen ist.


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Ich hab ma nach Jahren mein Zeugs wieder gehört. Ist zwar mehr Ambient als Industrie, wäre aber ausbaufähig gewesen.  Vielleicht kurbel ich demnächst ma wieder die Maschinen an. Eigentlich besser, als die ganze Zeit nur BF3 zu zocken.


----------



## Zoon (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> Da ich hier ja scheinbar von Experten umgeben bin, möchte ich eine Frage an euch stellen:
> 
> Und zwar möchte ich mal selber Tracks machen, aber ich weiß nicht wie die Drums bei Industrial heißen
> 
> ...



Frag mal Dr Avalanche


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Was hatn der Drumcomputer von den Sisters damit zu tun?


----------



## Alistair (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Also, ich höre ab und zu auch Industrial und mag es auch ganz gerne. Am meisten gefallen mir [X]-Rx, Eisenfunk, SAM, Phosgore und Noisuf-X.

Ein paar Beispiele:

[X]-Rx - Tanz ...
[X]-Rx - Bass And Percussion
[X]-Rx - This Is Rock 'N' Roll
[X]-Rx - The Update (Soman Rmx)
[X]-Rx - The Update (Cyrex's Noise Mix)

Phosgore - Destruktor (SAM Remix)
Noisuf-X - Hit Me Hard (As Hard As You Can Mix)
Noisuf-X - Noise & Bouncing

Naja, wahrscheinlich werdet ihr die Lieder eh schon kennen, oder einige von ihnen, nachdem, was ich hier bisher so gelesen habe. 

Das alles würde ich eher als "Industrial Electro" bezeichnen, es ist fast schon Mainstream. Der Industrial, den ich auch gerne mag, muss harte, mechanisch klingende Bässe aufweisen, und gut ist es auch, wenn die Melodie schön verzerrt ist. Ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür wäre *"Then It Hit Me"* von Ultraform:

Ultraform - Then It Hit Me

Hört Euch DAS mal an. Einfach nur geil, wie ich finde. 

"Jonathan" ist auch sehr zu empfehlen:

Ultraform - Jonathan

Bei den Tracks handelt es sich übrigens um Free Releases, sie sind auf der offiziellen Website des Labels Fools Forest von Ultraform zum Download verfügbar (320 kbps).

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



Alistair schrieb:


> Ultraform - Jonathan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Danke. Der Jonathan geht mir echt gut rein!  Gleich ma ziehen.


----------



## Alistair (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wow Danke. Der Jonathan geht mir echt gut rein!  Gleich ma ziehen.



Bitte sehr, gern geschehen. 

Fools Forest ist echt gut, die Releases werden in vier Kategorien eingeteilt:

X = Hard Trance, Tech Trance
Y = Drum 'n' Bass, Dubstep
Z = Minimalism, Downtempo
V = IDM, Ambient

Industrial ist aber eben auch dabei. "What I Saw" von Ultraform ist auch nicht schlecht, es ist aber eher Hard Trance mit Industrial-Einflüssen, gefällt mir auch richtig gut, "Snap My Fingers" ebenfalls:

Ultraform - What I Saw
Ultraform - Snap My Fingers
Free Download

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Echt cool, danke!


----------



## pibels94 (15. Januar 2012)

Sehr fette Tracks


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Mir gefallen alle Bands  Noisuf-X kannte ich schon vorher, aber hab wenig von denen gehört.

Edit: "Steinkind *- *Warum", geiles Lied


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Grad am hören "*5F_55*". Kennt die jemand? Hab die ma live in Frankfurt in der Batschkapp gesehen. Ziemlich abgedreht!  Und ich find die extrem geil! 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dRX4i7UW4AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WQXj8FqiNMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ex2qJyFXrvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vor allem der Track "5F_55 - 4E75 4576 4F" (zweites Video) is der Hammer!


----------



## pibels94 (2. Februar 2012)

Ist nicht so mein Fall..und die Lieder haben seltsame Namen


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Naja, das zischt und pfeift halt ziemlich. Muss man mögen.


----------



## Alistair (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Ich mag auch den etwas härteren Industrial, der auch in Richtung Hardcore geht. Ein wirklich guter Track ist da "Project 2501 (Merge)" von Nexes:

Nexes - Project 2501 (Merge)

Ein weiteres gutes Beispiel, was ich mir immer gerne anhöre, ist "E-Machine" von E-Man (auch bekannt als Miro Pajic), geile Melodie, was für eine Atmosphäre... Diesen Track würde ich unglaublich gerne mal in einem Club hören, das würde voll abgehen:

E-Man - E-Machine

Und jetzt ein ganz besonderer Track, "Superhuman" von Micron. Ein verzerrter Rythmus, maschinelle, zischende Klänge, ein unglaublich schrägerTrack, aber richtig geiler Industrial, herrlich. Hört Euch das mal an, falls Ihr es noch nicht kennen solltet. 
Eure Meinung würde mich da auf jeden Fall interessieren. 

Micron - Superhuman

Und hier auch gleich mal der Remix von Void Settler:

Micron - Superhuman (Void Settler's Ladybird Kocokenbach Remix)

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Seabound (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Was ich grad so bissel höre is Muslimgauze. Der Typ, der das gemacht hat, ist schon lange tot. 

Ist eher so Ritual gemischt mit Industrial und "Near East" Thematik. Eingentlich ganz relaxed. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2YO_Q4pHo7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xcQezMfbPJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6W_82SVKdUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qy4rpVb1FxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drPD63Wx0Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pibels94 (23. Februar 2012)

E Man fand ich ganz gut


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Stimmt. E Man hatte was!

Kennt einer Asche?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oqy51DH86rM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-Svfk2nAwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






und 5F-55 is jetzt wohl 5F-X. Immer noch abgedrehte Songnamen!  Geht mir voll rein! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VAPepXiuPgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H1dsOiGloGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_opKRY_Jm3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Also ich muss sagen, mir ist die Musikrichtung eigl egal. Es kommt halt mehr auf den Song an sich an.Eisenfunk-Pong find ich manchmal echt geil aber manchmal kanns auch echt nervig sein. Is aber glaube eher Cybergothik oder sowas.


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Eisenfuck bekomm ich Plack von. Geht mir garnich rein, sowas. Den ganzen Cyberscheiß mit den Cybergothtypen kann ich nich ham. War noch nie meins.


----------



## Thallassa (2. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Mei oh mei, hier geht's zu wie in der Szene 

"Das ist kein Industrial, das ist kein EBM, das ist kein Noise, das ist keine Musik"

Ja, mei, irgendwie wird dann doch alles wieder in einen Topf geworfen, muss ja nicht alles wie Throbbing Gristle oder SPK klingen um Industrial zu sein 

Asche ist auf jeden Fall geil, was mich wundert ist, dass hier das LE PETIT MACHINISTE | d.i.y. label Label völlig außen vor gelassen wird, wo es hier doch Größen wie 100Blumen und Nin Kuji drauf zu finden gibt. Auch Trait (Ehemals Yuki Tendo), Matter, Saal5 und Simon Schall und Frl. Linientreu sind erwähnenswert.

Auch ein seeeehr geiler Act, da dieser sehr diverse Sachen macht -> Iszoloscope 
Kann man aber auch in die Experimental & IDM-Schiene stecken.

Ebenso gut war mal Organic Cage, der hat aber leider nach dem ersten Album sehr abgebaut finde ich. Desert of Bones ist aber immer noch saugut. Hab das limitierte Malpractice Machine Album noch mit Autogramm rumliegen 

Egal, was mich einfach stört ist, dass jeder behauptet, Industrial sei was anderes als das, wovon man gerade eigentlich redet. Klar kann man irgendwo noch ein wenig differenzieren in EBM, Industrial, Cyber, Gay, RnN, aber irgendwo haben doch alle Richtungen irgendwo ihre Gemeinsamkeiten und letztendlich weiß keiner so wirklich, wohin mit irgendwas.

Von 5-FX bzw. 5F_55 kann ich auf jeden Fall das Xenomorphians: your friendly Invasion Album empfehlen 

Lausche aber auch gerne lieblicheren/melodischen Klängen wie God Module, Grendel, Glis und Centhron (ja, dreht mir den Hals um, ich mag die Aufmachung, wobei ich den restlichen "Hellectro" echt fürn A* finde)

Industrial macht aber bei mir mittlerweile vielleicht nur noch 10% des Musikkonsums aus.

Zum Schluss noch was Südafrikanisches:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WS66Vlr9TQ


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Proyecto Mirage geht mir auch manchma gut rein...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxPYR6vE2VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_cixkh2qUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei dem Lied hat es mir mal bei 200 auf der Autobahn den Motor zerhäckselt und schließlich war das ganze Auto abgebrannt.


----------



## Zoon (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Da lag dein Auto gar nicht so verkehrt. Vieles von den Krempel hört sich leider nur so an wie ein Motor ohne Motoröl bei 70000 Touren.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Naja, ich würde sagen, dass Industrial seine beste Zeit hinter sich hat. Allerdings eine recht große Sparte gleich als Krempel zu bezeichen finde ich übertrieben. Aber wenn dir das so vorkommt, dann soll es halt so sein. Es zwingt dich ja niemand sowas zu hören.


----------



## pibels94 (5. März 2012)

Die besten Zeiten schein ich verpasst zu haben, die Sachen die mir am besten gefallen sind Ende der 90er - Anfang 2000 entstanden


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Ich drücke da einfach mal auf NEIN, ist nicht so mein Ding^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Mir zu eckig, kann aber seine momente haben Erinnert etwas an das erste ministry album. Darum gäääääääääääähhhn


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



h.101 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Vollkommen verständlich. Wer begeht da nicht gerne Selbstmord!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Vollkommen verständlich. Wer begeht da nicht gerne Selbstmord!


 
Naja, zumindest scheinen bayerische Fabrikationen nicht viel von Industrial und Co. zu halten...


----------



## der-sack88 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Komisch, bisher hab ich sowas für Industrial gehalten...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bfxD60rV9k

Sowas ja, gerne, das Zeug was ihr hier postet geht jedoch garnicht.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Irgendwie habe ich bei Industrial auch immer das Gefühl, dass jeder darunter eine andere Definition versteht.

Sei's drum, mittlerweile bedeutet Industrial genauso viel wie Hip Hop oder Techno - Variation in Hülle und Fülle. Ich selbst bin da eigentlich ganz flexibel. Entweder es gefällt mir oder eben nicht. Oft ist es bei mir gefühls- und tagesformabhängig. So mag ich z.B. auch Goa und Progressive Trance. Am liebsten sind mir aber immernoch die 80er und 90er Sachen ala Skinny Puppy, VAC, Leather Strip, FLA etc. Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass es nicht auch heute noch gute elektronische Musik aus dieser Ecke gibt. Hat halt jeder so seinen Geschmack.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Komisch, bisher hab ich sowas für Industrial gehalten...






h.101 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich bei Industrial auch immer das Gefühl, dass jeder darunter eine andere Definition versteht.
> .




Ich zitiere mich mal selber von Seite 2:



			
				Herbboy Musikgott ftw schrieb:
			
		

> Aber generell höre ich viel von dem, was auf den entsprechenden Parties unter dem Oberbegriff "Industrial" GENANNT wird - gut dass wir keine extremem Besserwisser haben, die stur ankommen und das Wort in Frage stellen, nur weil Industrial nur dann so heißen "darf", *wenn es um den ursprünglich Industrial geht, also eher so was wie Einstürzende Neubauten oder in der moderneren Variante auch Nine Inch Nails *
> ... Ich selber ziehe eh keine allzu krassen Grenzen ...  meinetwegen kann man das auch alles unter dem Begrif EBM zusammenfassen - is mir an sich egal - ich weiß aber, was die Leute dann meinen  Und so oder so sind viele Sachen derart gestaltet, dass man sie genausogut auf einer "normalen" Technoparty laufen lassen könnte


 

Industrial war halt mal platt gesagt experimenteller Rock mit Fabriksound-Elementen, und daraus enstand dann erstmal so was wie US-Industrial a la Nine INch Nails oder teils auch Marylin Manson, und in Europa wurde daraus dann eher die elektronische Schiene, bei der das "industrielle" eben vor allem die kalten, harten und monotonen Beat-Elemente sind, gerne auch verzerrte Sounds. 

Und in den letzten Jahren hat sich das ganze dann noch weiter vermischt mit anderen Ganres, so dass heute auf einer Industrialparty halt alles querbeet läuft, von Synthpop mit harten Drums über WUmms-WUmms mit Höllenstimme bis hin zu Tracks, die 4 Minuten am Stück nur "Krczsch-Krczsch--Knakkrzzfak --- Krczsch-Krczsch--Knakkrzzfak - Krczsch-Krczsch--Knakkrzzfak..." machen... 

Und ehrlich gesagt: mir ist das auch lieber, als wenn man für Musik mehr Schubladen und Subgenres erfindet, als es Bands gibt...


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2012)

der-sack88 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, bisher hab ich sowas für Industrial gehalten...
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bfxD60rV9k">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> Sowas ja, gerne, das Zeug was ihr hier postet geht jedoch garnicht.



NIN is alles, nur kein Industrial. Vor allem isses fubar langweilig.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> NIN is alles, nur kein Industrial. Vor allem isses fubar langweilig.



1. Ja, NIN zählt ja wohl eher, soweit ich mich erinnere, als Progressiv
2. Ansichtssache


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 1. Ja, NIN zählt ja wohl eher, soweit ich mich erinnere, als Progressiv


 
Doch, Nine Inch Nails sind eben "industrial Rock" oder auch US Industrial - Industrial entand eben definitiv aus der Rock/Metal und Punk-Szene - wenn Du dich bei Rock&Metal-Fans umhörst, die damit groß geworden sind und alles auch nur ansatzweise an Techno erinnernde ignorieren, werden die nämlich wiederum sagen, dass die hier geposteten Sachen aber auch rein GAR nichts mit Industrial zu tun haben, weil nämlich eher so was wie NiN Industrial sei  

Ich kenne da ein paar alteingesessene Gothics, die schon seit den 80er Jahren dabei sind und die jedesmal verzweifelt die Hände vor dem Kopf zusammenschlagen, wenn sie die Playlist einer "Industrial"-Party sehen und dort dann nichts in der Art wie NiN zu finden ist  Oder auch in den USA, da ist Techno erst deutlich später angekommen als hier in Europa - da hat sich "Industrial Rock" schon deutlich weiter verbreitet, bevor der technoide industrial überhaupt ansatzweise mal dort auftauchte. 

Guckt auch mal hier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_music   das, was hier eher technoid ist, hat sich eigentlich erst rel. spät entwickelt, und ich selber sag ja auch: das ist keine eindeutig fest definierte Musikrichtung, so dass man 100%ig sagen kann "band X ist Industrial, Band Y nicht" usw. - das ist eher ein sehr sehr vager Oberbegriff genau wie zB "Gothic", was ja auch keine einzelne Musikrichtung ist, sondern Musik aus völlig unterschiedlichen Bereichen, die lediglich die Thematik und Sitmmung gemeinsam hat. 

Wer aber eher mit Elektro groß geworden ist oder auch jünger ist und so was wie NiN nicht bwusst erlebt hat, als die noch GANz groß waren, der versteht unter Industrial halt den eher "technoverwandten" Industrial und denkt seinerseits, dass es Quatsch sei, so was wie NiN unter Industrial zu sehen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. März 2012)

Danke für die Erklärung 
Bin zwar mit Rock/Metal groß geworden, Industrial habe ich aber in der elektronischen Form kennen gelernt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Ja, das ist halt "historisch" bedingt, und Industrial ist halt an sich nicht wirklich EIN Musikstil... grad deswegen halte ich von diesen Genre-Schubladen wenig - da gibt es nur "Streit" und Gekeife... vor allem in diesem Fall, denn es gibt  immer wieder ein paar Freunde der Sonne gibt, die meinen, dass rein elektronische Musik sich von selber produziert und alles, bei dem auf der Bühne nicht mindestens zwei Mann an Saiten rumzupfen, musikalisch und künstlerisch keinen Wert hat... die bestehen dann auf dem "Ur-Industrial" und wollen nicht mal einen kleinen Tick an Fortschritt und Neurung... da ist der "Streit" dann umso größer, denn bei Industrial hat man halt den Sonderfall, dass sich aus einer Musik, bei der Gitarren selbstverständlich sind (damals gab es halt auch kaum Synthies), durch immer neue Elemente und Verschmelzung mit anderen Genres nach und nach Musikarten entwickelten, die wirklich zu 100% elektronisch und teils auch ohne Gesang sind und trotzdem das Label Industrial durch Presse und Partyveranstalter beibehalten haben, was manch einem oldschool-Punkrocker auf den Keks geht...


----------



## Zoon (13. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Bei mir ging die Definition ganz einfach:

"Ist das Industrial"?

"Nee mir ist nur die Besteckschublade runtergefallen"


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*



Zoon schrieb:


> "Nee mir ist nur die Besteckschublade runtergefallen"


 
Wenn du des sampelst und verzerrst, machst du da bestimmt nen 1 A Track draus!


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Industrial?*

Da ich gestern zufällig auf einer "Industrial"-Party gehört habe, hier mal der "Beweis", dass der aktuellere ich nenn es mal "Club-Industrial" und Nine Inch Nails wirklich was miteinander zu tun haben - ich denke mal, man hört da durchaus, dass das (auch) Grundlage für die technoidieren Industrial-Sachen war und Verwandschaft zu EBM hat, was ja auch wiederum Grundlage für Club-Industrial ist: Nine Inch Nails - Sin. Das ist von 1990, das sollte man dazu natürlich wissen. Damals hätte es rein technisch vieles von dem heutigen Industrial noch gar nicht geben können  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEWdjtMmqGo


----------

